# left handed chainsaw



## germy01 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was thinking last night while I couldn't sleep, has anyone ever made a left handed chainsaw. Maybe that term isnt even correct but all the saws I can think of have the operator using the right hand on the throttle do any use the left? Just curious for no real reason.


----------



## clearance (Feb 25, 2006)

If you have a chainsaw with a wrap handle you can use it lefthanded, I do this when I have to, I don't see why someone couldn't do this all the time. As far as someone making one, I don't think so.


----------



## eyolf (Feb 25, 2006)

McC used to make saws with the rewind on the wrong side...


----------



## Gearhead1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a Porter-Cable chainsaw with the bar on the left side of the engine, opposite of 99.9% of all other chainsaws. Do a search of the forum for the threads on this saw and the few other lefties out there.


----------



## PWB (Feb 25, 2006)

eyolf said:


> McC used to make saws with the rewind on the wrong side...


They are big saws, saw one yesterday in a box in the back room at a saw shop.


----------



## cord arrow (Feb 25, 2006)

*left-handed*

found this.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 25, 2006)

*left sided disease*

Look:
When the first Bush ran against Clinton and Perot I couldn't vote for any of them. Lefty's.

Why on earth would we want a left handed chain saw? They are things in life that are important and worth standing up for.

Chheeeezzzz. Next thing you know, someone we'll be asking for driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## clearance (Feb 25, 2006)

Smoke, you mean how they drive in England? with lefthanded cars too.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 25, 2006)

smokechase II said:


> Look:
> When the first Bush ran against Clinton and Perot I couldn't vote for any of them. Lefty's.
> 
> Why on earth would we want a left handed chain saw? They are things in life that are important and worth standing up for.
> ...



When I worked in the county jail we had one lefty on the crew. Something you don't think about until you experience it. 

We had a -lot- of padlocks in constant use. Did you know that lefties hang them backwards? Very annoying to have your key ready, jab and find the lock upside down!

Harry K


----------



## ozflea (Feb 25, 2006)

Mac's first direct drive chainsaw was left hand drive, The D-33 "Le Sabre" 







And was the first direct drive chainsaw on the market beating Pioneer by a couple of months i believe.

Mc Bob.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 25, 2006)

*left sided fix*

OK OK
If you want a left saw. Just hold a regular one upside down.
Same goes for the cars in England.


----------



## Crofter (Feb 25, 2006)

I kinda like the chain projecting a line a couple inches to the right of my right leg instead of a couple inches to the left of my right leg. Can see how it might be a bit of concern to a south paw!


----------



## Dan Forsh (Feb 25, 2006)

10:1 is the general distribution of us. This is regardless of geography or culture. We generally have to adapt to a right hand biased world, so we can use _your_ can openers and kitchen scissors (with the blisters to prove it), but to be honest. I feel that chainsaws are gear up for us with the pull start on the left, far more comfortable.

I'm trying to teach myself to use a saw right handed, but it doesn't feel right. That said, if I was the subject of a serious kickback, I can appreciate that I would probably decapitate myself.

Oh yes, I do drive on the left. The rest of the world is wrong.


----------



## clearance (Feb 25, 2006)

Dan, damn it, the saw should not get you right or lefthanded if you are using it properly. I am right handed, I use my saw lefthanded whenever it is safer or easier to do so. Never put yourself in the bite of the chain/bar should it kickback. Get a wrap handle, it will make it easier.


----------



## Dan Forsh (Feb 25, 2006)

Calm Down!!

I very rarely do any proper cutting. Much as I'd like to, my role is very much buy it, fix it, sell it. The more I read, the more I take onboard and the more I learn. I can say That I was one of those people who lean over watching what they're cutting, but I now realise that the correct stance is very much stay outta the way.


----------



## 2cyblowtrch (Feb 26, 2006)

*Lefty dis-ease*



smokechase II said:


> Look:
> When the first Bush ran against Clinton and Perot I couldn't vote for any of them. Lefty's.
> 
> Why on earth would we want a left handed chain saw? They are things in life that are important and worth standing up for.
> ...



Couldn't be for the same reason as left handed scissors or skill saws could
it....freak'in SAFER!.....Cheeezz..


----------

